# vb6 Toolbar Button größe ändern



## wreid (17. März 2008)

Hallo
ich versuche die Toolbargröße zu verändern. Dazu hat das Toolbar folgende Eigenschaft Buttonheigt, wenn ich die Größe im Code ändere, verändert sich die Größe des Buttons nicht. Habe auch schon versuch die Größe des Toolbars zu verändern, ohne erfolg. 
Meine Frage, kann ich irgendwie erzwingen das die Buttons die Größe haben, die ich ihnen vorgebe.


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. März 2008)

Hi,

soweit ich mich erinnere, lassen sich die normalen ToolbarButtons nicht in ihrer Größe ändern. Du könntest allenfalls mal nachschauen, ob die einzelnen Buttons in der Auflistung innerhalb der Toolbar eine Eigenschaft wie Size oder Height haben.

Ansonsten könntest du noch versuchen, normale CommandButtons auf die Toolbar zu ziehen. Die kannst du dann direkt aus dem Code heraus ansprechen und in ihrer Größe an die neue Toolbar-Höhe anpassen.

Grüße, D.


----------



## wreid (17. März 2008)

Hallo
Das habe ich befürchtet, ich würde gerne Toolbar verwenden, weil da paar Eigenschaften sind die ich gerne nutzen wollte, wie Flat-Buttons, automatische Toolbar umbruch beim Größenänderung usw.

Naja versuche ich noch einmal, wenn nicht dann mache ich so wie du es geraten hast, das ich normale Buttons draufziehe.
Gruß
wreid


----------

